# Businessweek Myspace fashion Marketing article



## ronr76 (Jun 8, 2007)

Interesting article that some of you may find valuable

MySpace's New Chic Clique


----------



## KOSHERHAM.com (Jun 6, 2007)

that was a good quick read.

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's nice to see an article that is neither "MySpace!!!!11 omg i LUV myspace!!!" nor "Harumph, _so_ five years ago." Even a lot of news outlets like to take sides, so an even handed article is a lot more interesting.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

So does that mean that MySpace will welcome t-shirt artists to advertise their "wears"? 

This thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t25348.html seems to say otherwise...


----------

